# Best Towing Power & Economical



## CptWonder (Aug 23, 2019)

Wondering what vehicle make, model and engine is best for towing a 5th wheel with a dry weight of 15,000 lbs. I've heard of some very efficient small block diesels these days from ford.


----------

